# Detailing News- WAXSTOCK 2018 it begins ...



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

And So it begins ....



















see you there


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

See you there Bill will be with the baby detailer as per usual.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Waxstock prep



















































Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

TOP 16 Winner's




















Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Waxstock 2018
































Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Waxstock 2018
































Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Waxstock 2018
































Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Waxstock 2018


























Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Photos look great Whizzer.

Macca666 and I were gutted to miss the trip from Scotland this year (and the night out before it). There's always next year I suppose.


----------

